# Used Fluval 404's worth purchasing?



## tmcbride67 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have the opportunity to purchase 2 used Fluval 404's canister filters for $75 total for the both of them. They are 3 years old, but seem to be working fine. The seller is also throwing in some new spare parts as well, such as a new impeller and several impeller shafts. I would need to buy all new media for them though, including the pre-filter sponges. Does this seem like a good deal?

I currently have a 55 gallon tank with an AC110 and a Penguin 350. I am also working on setting up a new 75 gallon tank. I had planned on replacing the 350 on the 55 gallon with a canister, and getting a canister and another AC110 for the 75 gallon. I was not originally looking at the Fluvals, instead trying to decide between XP3's and C360's, but if this is a good deal I don't want to pass it up.

Any advice?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I would do it. The 4 series fluval is a good unit. I have 2 304's that have been running for years. I have spare parts but have never needed them.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

I've had 4 fluvals, 3 were the 03 model and don't apply, but I do have one 04 model - the 304. I've had some problems with it sompared to my other canisters. My quick disconnect was constantly sticking and the last time I did any maintenance I snapped part of it off. Also, I don't know if my sealing ring is getting old or if my clamps are old, but I also had a leak recently. After doing the maintenance in which I busted part of the disconnect, there was a leak that put about 5 gallons on my floor overnight. I used some vaseline on the ring and pushed down hard all the way around the top to make sure the seal was tight and no more leak, but still it's annoying. Given my personal situation, I wouldn't consider it a good deal unless it was two for $50, especially having to buy the media too.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

i would go with a XP3. Fluval canister filter start making loud noises after awhile. The XP3 is one of the best filter i have used so far. Its super quiet and does a really good job of cleaning a tank. The XP3 is all the filtration you will need for the 75gallon. Fluval is all hype IMO. :thumb:


----------



## BLKHWK (Jun 6, 2008)

I use a 404 in my 75 no problems with it at all and is pretty quiet too


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

I have 3 4 series (204, 304, and 404) running for years...quiet and no problems. I would do it.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

I've had 2 304's for 2 years now. They're pretty good but I dislike the outlet design. They are very quiet. The price was good. The flow was pretty good, but positioning very poor on a tall aquarium (no adjustable direction up or down). The maintenance isn't too bad but not the quickest/easiest. The priming loses effectiveness even after just a few times of using it. The amount of detritus removed was relatively less compared to other filters I've had (FX5, 2026, AC110, AC70, AC50, AC30, AC20...). They are solid units however. Just make sure the 404s are the second generation. The first generation had some leaking issues. The first generation blue clips were smoother, the 2nd generation had clips that were more textured. For $75 for both, it is pretty good. The media can be DIY'd with some filter floss and cut out of larger pads. Compare the price to some other canisters new and used and decide then.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

I just recently retired my '404' after 5yrs of service. Still working fine but upgraded to XP4 so the Fluval's on hold as backup. I say do the deal. "T"


----------



## tmcbride67 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the reply's. I ended up buying the 404's. I just got the new filter media in this past weekend and set up the first one on my 55. So far so good. This is my first canister filter. It is definitely quieter than either my Penguin 350 or my AC 110.

Looking back, I don't think it was a "great" deal, since I had to buy all new media, but it wasn't a bad deal either.

I had to buy sponges for both filters (4 - 2 packs), which set me back about $20, and I ended up getting 2 liters of Matrix for bio, which was about another $14. Add some green scrubbies and some plastic bath luffa's from the dollar store, plus some polyfill from walmart and the total price for 2, 3 year old Fluval 404's ends up being $120. That's about the price for a single new Fluval 405.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ouch Yeah even if you wanted a Fluval that bad you could have gotten a better deal but one thing I have to ask.

What is the Luffa for? I never heard of that one yet. I know its common use but what does it benefit using it in the canister?


----------



## tmcbride67 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm using the luffas primarily for cheap mech filtration. Maybe I'm not using the term luffa correctly. Below is a picture of what I'm calling a luffa.










The filter path in my first 404 is as follows:

Internal Prefilter sponges
1st Basket: Luffas
2nd Basket: Green Scrubbies on the bottom with ceramic rings on top
3rd Basket: Polyfill
4th Basket: 1 Liter of Matrix


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I understood :wink:

My wife buys tons of them. I thought it would be for Mechanical filtration but why?

Does it really help?


----------



## tmcbride67 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll find out soon enough. Never used them before. This is my first canister filter and I was just looking for things I could use as cheap filter media. I was in the dollar store getting green scrubbies and saw those things. They seemed like they would work as mechanical filter media. I actually removed the string that holds the netting together in a ball shape, so I could put the material into the basket loose.


----------



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

I use pot scrubbers in my 304 as well, they are great for the money.

Not trying to hijack thread or promote any business...but if anyone else in interested in a "cheap" canister there is someone selling them on ebay for $85 for the 404 and $67 on the 304. They are brand new in box with media, that also includes shipping. The seller has quite a few of each, just search it in ebay. I dont want to give the sellers name cuz I am in no way trying to help them, just a suggestion for someone looking for an affordable canister.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

tmcbride67 said:


> I'm using the luffas primarily for cheap mech filtration. Maybe I'm not using the term luffa correctly. Below is a picture of what I'm calling a luffa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool idea. I just use "filter floss" aka "filter wool" as I can just throw it away after use...


----------

